# Attention Mechanical Junkies.



## Mattj4l/Vapor (1/10/14)

Hi Ladies and Gents.
I need some help figuring out, what Mech is popular and an excellent mod. I'm looking for a Mech that takes 18650 and the i just wanna slam an Atty on it, drop the ohms and gooi a cloud. I would like to know what setup do you guys use that is excellent. And who builds with what gauge?, (I've seen a few people using 26g)


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

hi there,

this comes down to personal preference. its got to be something that is appealing to you.
but if i were to advise you id say get the reo grand. bottom fed mech mod using 18650
check out the pre-order list under the sub forum for vapour mountain
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reosmods-pre-order-round-2.5632/

trust me you cant go wrong with this setup

good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (1/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> hi there,
> 
> this comes down to personal preference. its got to be something that is appealing to you.
> but if i were to advise you id say get the reo grand. bottom fed mech mod using 18650
> ...


 
I personally have an eye for the Panzer and a Nemesis.
Reo is a bit out my pocket range, but they sure do look beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> I personally have an eye for the Panzer and a Nemesis.
> Reo is a bit out my pocket range, but they sure do look beautiful


 
they sure are!!

i think you might have more luck posting in the who has stock section. maybe highlight our budget and your points above and let the vendors come back to you with options.

Maybe an admin can move the thread if you request them to do so


----------



## Yiannaki (1/10/14)

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents.
> I need some help figuring out, what Mech is popular and an excellent mod. I'm looking for a Mech that takes 18650 and the i just wanna slam an Atty on it, drop the ohms and gooi a cloud. I would like to know what setup do you guys use that is excellent. And who builds with what gauge?, (I've seen a few people using 26g)


 
I agree with @Marzuq on this, If your budget allows for it, then a Reo is a super choice for anyone seeking a mech without the hassle of dripping. If its excellent flavour, throat hit and convenience that you seek, it will not disappoint. 

My advice would to first start off with some of your own research on coil builds, ohms law and battery safety before you start going for low resistance builds or any build for that matter.

With regard to the wire, i think that 28 is a great starting point for anyone just getting into rebuildables.

Hope this helps mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/10/14)

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> I personally have an eye for the Panzer and a Nemesis.
> Reo is a bit out my pocket range, but they sure do look beautiful


 
Only saw this after my initial reply, but perhaps a Stingray X would also be a good option to consider.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (1/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> they sure are!!
> 
> i think you might have more luck posting in the who has stock section. maybe highlight our budget and your points above and let the vendors come back to you with options.
> 
> Maybe an admin can move the thread if you request them to do so


 
Copy and Paste


----------



## Yiannaki (1/10/14)

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> Copy and Paste


 
Would you like me to move this thread for you bud?


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (1/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I agree with @Marzuq on this, If your budget allows for it, then a Reo is a super choice for anyone seeking a mech without the hassle of dripping. If its excellent flavour, throat hit and convenience that you seek, it will not disappoint.
> 
> My advice would to first start off with some of your own research on coil builds, ohms law and battery safety before you start going for low resistance builds or any build for that matter.
> 
> ...


 
I have done some research, and me and my brother going to see how gets the bigger clouds.
Thanks for reply


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (1/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Would you like me to move this thread for you bud?


 
No no it's fine I'm going to be offline now, cause i'm going to college in a bit. But thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/10/14)

Value for money - no doubt the Launcher V2. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/raivapes-launcher-v2-patriot-rda-omega-rda.1256/
And from this post on another thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/getting-into-the-mech-mod-side-of-things.2377/page-6#post-73414.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/10/14)

Everyone will have their own opinions & budgets.
Typically the Nemesis / Nemesis clone is a good buy. Tube style, various battery configs & it can handle a 'Kick' for used as a regulated device.

For some good tips on what to look for and what to avoid, have a look at the 'Vape Shopping with Peg' series. He looks at things from a different angle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (1/10/14)

I think rather than recommend a product to you i would suggest you do some research on here and youtube. There are some many variables when it comes to vaping. But if you want to only make clouds then you should look for the following:

1) A mod that has very good conductivity and has a low voltage drop.
2) Design of the mod? Box or cylinder.
3) Battery life and power (26650 usually better for clouds and has more power) i know u want a 18650 just a suggestion.
4) Are you looking for a regulated vape making big clouds or are you happy to switch batteries?
5) Most importantly if you looking for clouds its all about the atty. (for example the plumeveil is a great cloud and flavor dripper)
6) the build (even with all the above if you dont find the right build for your dripper then its not worth getting all the above)

Otherwise you can do what most people on here do and go on trial and error like i did lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## jtgrey (1/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Only saw this after my initial reply, but perhaps a Stingray X would also be a good option to consider.


Stingray X your best bet if you do not want to get a Reo . I will part with many things but my stingray x will stay put .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (1/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> I think rather than recommend a product to you i would suggest you do some research on here and youtube. There are some many variables when it comes to vaping. But if you want to only make clouds then you should look for the following:
> 
> 1) A mod that has very good conductivity and has a low voltage drop.
> 2) Design of the mod? Box or cylinder.
> ...


 
Thank you for that info bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------

